# Thin background



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking to put a bendable background into my fluval edge. The opening for this tank is very small so the background would have to be bendable. If anyone knows of a place that sells this kind of 3d background, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you get in the crafty mood I hear carving yoga mats work good for this purpose.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> If you get in the crafty mood I hear carving yoga mats work good for this purpose.


? I guess I'll do some googling.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Universal Rocks has a good slim BG that bends. I can pm you a retailer that's pretty cheap if you want.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you b3w4r3. I would appreciate that. Tank dimensions are 16x10x17 and if the background is slim enough, I can trim to fit.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Try this thread here for my review of the Universal Rocks 3D background:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196


----------

